# Sound card crackling



## spidertothefly (Jul 28, 2007)

I get a pop/hiss/crackling sound like the prickle back in the days of vynil on all the sound that comes out of my laptop. It happens using the laptop speakers or other speakers, and seems to only happen when i boot in Vista (i have dual booted xp and vista). I've updated the REALTEK HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO driver to the latest version from the realtek website, it seemed to make the crackle sound different but not go away. Before i updated the driver, the crackle noise was more severe when i had the aero 3D animation on in vista, or whenever there was particular strain on the graphics IGP (SIS Mirage 3 on which i also updated the driver) Now however, after updating the sound diver, the crackle seems random and not relative to the strain on the graphics card BUT when audio is playing, the graphics seem jumpy. I am wondering if the only reason the sound is fine in XP is because there is not much strain on the graphics card, but it seems to happen now even with aero turned off in vista and audio is fine when running direct3D tests in XP

My ADVENT 9415 laptop has:
2gb DDR2 ram 
intel pentium dual core 1.6ghz


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I had the same problem with this on my Acer laptop. I just uninstalled the realtek driver and let windows use its own version, and it was a little better. But I was never happy with the signal to noise ratio and the noise floor- if I turned the volume up enough on the receiver I outputted to, I could hear the interference from whatever hardware was adjacent to the sound card on the motherboard.


----------



## spidertothefly (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm, anyone have any ideas what in vista causes this that i can turn off?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I guess I was just talking to myself then. Good luck.


----------



## jakedavi (Apr 4, 2008)

Fox said:


> I had the same problem with this on my Acer laptop. I just uninstalled the realtek driver and let windows use its own version, and it was a little better. But I was never happy with the signal to noise ratio and the noise floor- if I turned the volume up enough on the receiver I outputted to, I could hear the interference from whatever hardware was adjacent to the sound card on the motherboard.



spidertothefly this is your answer!


----------

